# Word2Latex



## Antiphon (7 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une application qui me permette de convertir un document .doc, en l'occurrence créé sous Word Mac 2004 (11.0), en Latex. En fait, connaissant bien ce dernier langage, il me suffirait de quelque chose qui remplace les é par \'{e}, par exemple.

Je me suis donc tourné vers deux solutions :

Word2Latex, dont on parlait déjà dans une précédente discussion. Je l'ai téléchargé sur   le CTAN (en .zip), mais je ne vois absolument pas comment faire fonctionner cela sous Mac OS X... Est-ce seulement possible ?
Autre solution, un script Word ou autre ? Encore une fois, il me suffirait de quelque chose qui fasse automatiquement de multiples remplacement (Majuscule + Pomme + H).

Pouvez-vous m'aider ? Merci d'avance.

Antiphon


----------



## Eymerich (7 Novembre 2005)

Je ne connais pas word2latex, mais voici déjà quelque temps avec un besoin similaire
au tien j'avais eu un succès raisonnable en passant par du rtf et en utilisant un script  rtf2latex
en perl toruvé quelque part sur internet. Essaies voire ...


Ey


----------



## FjRond (8 Novembre 2005)

Eymerich a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas word2latex, mais voici déjà quelque temps avec un besoin similaire
> au tien j'avais eu un succès raisonnable en passant par du rtf et en utilisant un script  rtf2latex
> en perl toruvé quelque part sur internet. Essaies voire ...
> 
> ...


rtf 2 LaTeX2e est disponible en passant par l'i-Installer.
Pour word2latex, voir cette page


----------

